# I'm ticked



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

So this morning, driving to work on Opdyke, a hen and her brood were crossing the road. I stopped for them going south bound, a *&%*#@!%northbound car drove right through the ducklings, killed 5 out of 7.
*%^#[email protected]% female dog was yakking on the phone, never even stopped!

I would have scraped them off the pavement, chased that female dog down and presented them to her at a traffic light, but I had a meeting.
I'm still ticked.

Slow down around wetlands, look carefully for ducks, turtles, frogs, etc.
If you see them, stop and get them off the road. Every little bit helps.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Ah...mankind as we know it in all of its glory! Biatch probably thought those fuzzy things moving on the road were leaves!!! :rant:

Tell ya how much of a wimp ass I am, we have a big vegetable garden, like 60' square, and I went to roto till it all up about three weeks ago. So I get the tiller out and fired up, and when I enter the garden...WAIT...a friggin Kildeer had made a nest smack dab in the middle of the garden. Yeah, those noisy little bastards that nest in every farm field or gravel driveway you've ever seen. At first I thought F-em! But then the wimp ass came out, and I figured I'd stay as far away as I could, but still get most of the garden worked up. So I started tilling around the perimeter, slowly getting closer to the nest, and the momma got nervous and kept leaving when I got close, then coming back when I moved away. You all know the game. After this happened a few times, and I got looking at the eggs sitting there exposed to whatever, I felt guilty, and just quit the tilling. So I slinked my way over to my wife (who's really the gardener in the family) and told her the sorry details. She agreed with leaving them alone....FOR A WHILE. So every night I'd make the rounds by the garden, and see how momma kildeer was doing, and every night she'd get up off the eggs and give me the wounded kildeer charade. One night I was out making my rounds, and saw little fuzz balls had hatched and were running all around inside the fence. The next day, the entire family was gone, and the garden got planted :evil: We actually had waited about two weeks more than we normally would. 

Okay...I'm ready for everyone to call me a wimp ass :gaga:


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

We are allowed to set traps for predators.... you might want to set a trap for that predator. Maybe scrape them up and mail them.... along with a note thanking her for helping control the duck population. 

I am telling you, no respect in the younger generation anymore, and cell phones are turning our generation into twits.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Bellyup said:


> We are allowed to set traps for predators.... you might want to set a trap for that predator. Maybe scrape them up and mail them.... along with a note thanking her for helping control the duck population.
> 
> I am telling you, no respect in the younger generation anymore, and cell phones are turning our generation into twits.


Hey, not all of us younger generation people are that lost. Although, most seem to be. 

Last week I was driving down the road and came across this sucker.










(Before you knock me for taking a picture I could see a damn near mile down the road either way and no one was coming in a 35 m.p.h. zone)

I have only picked up a couple snappers in my day, so I'm not gonna lie, I was a little nervous. But I grabbed him on the outside of the shell like I've always done and that sucker had about a foot and a half long neck he tried biting my face with. I've seen them stretched out many times before, but this dude was especially long. Anyway, I got him to the side of the road before could eat my face off and into the ditch in the direction he was headed. By that time a car was coming so I had to get out of there without a 'happy ending' picture. I went by less than 5 minutes later after dropping off my son and he was gone. I image he made it.


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

Ieatantlers said:


> I have only picked up a couple snappers in my day, so I'm not gonna lie, I was a little nervous.


:16suspect


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Ignorant female dog anyway !.....Too busy telling lies on the phone to pay attention to what she's doing. Gotta be careful in today's world what you do waxy, being that ignorant she just might call the law on ya. Consider you to be a threat. There out there, unfortunately !


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Being strong enough in your resolve to spare a life, or do anything where other people wouldn't does not make you a wimp, weak, or anything else except for a man. Having sympathy and emotion are actually signs of strength not weakness. On the plus side, those killdeer are likely to come back and run around your garden, and will take care of any insect problem you may have.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

All is not lost..... I pulled over to get a turtle off the road and my 4 year old son called me a hero  Ducky, I do not consider you w wimp at all. Funny how we, hunters, are often the ones that protect the creatures out there!


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

Hunter333 said:


> Funny how we, hunters, are often the ones that protect the creatures out there!


While cuttin' grass at the golf course today I was thinking the same thing while I was watching some ducks and their ducklings as well as geese and some goslings. Heck I love just watching ducks and geese, beautiful creatures. 

A few days ago headin to the hospital to get stitched up we seen a turtle crossing the road on 69, we didn't have time to help him outta the way though.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

ieatantlers....
i was always told a snapper could reach almost to the back of its shell. we've always picked them up by the tail and the tail only.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

JBooth said:


> ...On the plus side, those killdeer are likely to come back and run around your garden, and will take care of any insect problem you may have.


But on the negative side, DAMN those things are noisy!!! :lol: Funny to watch when they do that fake death dance to distract you, but noisy. Just kidding of course. Funny how I can go out and shoot, and field dress, a big ol' whitetail, but I can't hurt a tiny kildeer :lol: Yep, we hunters are an interesting lot for sure


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I worked at a country club a few years back. One of the guys radioed that he found a fawn in a sandtrap, still wet, little brother had literally down the hill because it couldnt walk yet. 2 minutes later, 8 of us, ALL HUNTERS, stood around the trap trying ti figure out how to get it into the woods without paying our hands on it. TOO COOL!!


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'm still ticked.
I have picked up dozens of Snapping Turtles over the years on Harsens.

I use two hands, grab in front of each back leg. They'll try to reach around and bite you, but they can't reach back that far.
Don't pick them up by the tail.

Be careful though, they will pee on you.

I appreciate your comments.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

I know what you guys mean...was leaving for work the other morning and in my apartment complex, were you are suppose to drive slow, someone flattened a hen mallard. I went to move the the body off the road and as I got closer come to find out she was full of eggs...:rant: Some people...


Chad


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

waxico said:


> Thanks guys, I'm still ticked.
> I have picked up dozens of Snapping Turtles over the years on Harsens.
> 
> I use two hands, grab in front of each back leg. They'll try to reach around and bite you, but they can't reach back that far.
> ...


Thats what I've done and I haven't lost a finger yet. I wouldn't grab one by the tail, I'd be afraid they could reach up and bite your ball sack off.


----------



## sthiede (Aug 31, 2004)

just ducky said:


> Ah...mankind as we know it in all of its glory! Biatch probably thought those fuzzy things moving on the road were leaves!!! :rant:
> 
> Tell ya how much of a wimp ass I am, we have a big vegetable garden, like 60' square, and I went to roto till it all up about three weeks ago. So I get the tiller out and fired up, and when I enter the garden...WAIT...a friggin Kildeer had made a nest smack dab in the middle of the garden. Yeah, those noisy little bastards that nest in every farm field or gravel driveway you've ever seen. At first I thought F-em! But then the wimp ass came out, and I figured I'd stay as far away as I could, but still get most of the garden worked up. So I started tilling around the perimeter, slowly getting closer to the nest, and the momma got nervous and kept leaving when I got close, then coming back when I moved away. You all know the game. After this happened a few times, and I got looking at the eggs sitting there exposed to whatever, I felt guilty, and just quit the tilling. So I slinked my way over to my wife (who's really the gardener in the family) and told her the sorry details. She agreed with leaving them alone....FOR A WHILE. So every night I'd make the rounds by the garden, and see how momma kildeer was doing, and every night she'd get up off the eggs and give me the wounded kildeer charade. One night I was out making my rounds, and saw little fuzz balls had hatched and were running all around inside the fence. The next day, the entire family was gone, and the garden got planted :evil: We actually had waited about two weeks more than we normally would.
> 
> Okay...I'm ready for everyone to call me a wimp ass :gaga:


 
WIMP ASS!!!:lol:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

sthiede said:


> WIMP ASS!!!:lol:


THERE IT IS!!! Took long enough  Man, you guys sure don't know how to take the bait :lol:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

No Branta comment yet? Hmmm, probably racing over to check for bands:lol:

Hate to see any animal hit by a car if it can be safely avoided, but I remember having a friend whose Dad was killed when he swerved to avoid a rabbit, went off the road and hit a tree. If I can avoid an animal without putting myself in danger, I will. If not, well...easy choice on who is going to die.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

TSS Caddis said:


> No Branta comment yet? Hmmm, probably racing over to check for bands:lol:
> 
> Hate to see any animal hit by a car if it can be safely avoided, but I remember having a friend whose Dad was killed when he swerved to avoid a rabbit, went off the road and hit a tree. If I can avoid an animal without putting myself in danger, I will. If not, well...easy choice on who is going to die.




I stopped once on M-115 between Cadillac and Marion to escort a hen and ducklings - damn near got killed for my troubles.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I almost became road kill last week at church. I work at my church volunteering in the parking lot. Three different women were on cell phones and one almost hit me. One woman went out backwards and almost caused an accident and another hadta make a 30 point turn to get a cavalier into a spot. All of the women were on cell phones too busy ****-chatting about more important things then the vehicle they're driving.

I don't understand why they just don't ban talking on phones while driving. Last year the wife and I was driving and someone hit us because they were on the phone. They just merged into the left turn lane even though were were there.


----------

